
It is legal for Grammarly to read, share and store forever all my emails? - ryszardz
https://law.stackexchange.com/questions/18427/it-is-legal-for-grammarly-to-read-share-and-store-forever-all-my-emails
======
dogstir
Good reason not to use Grammarly. Consider this my last contribution to their
project before turning off the plugin. Bye!

